# XTRA Sports Radio 690/1150



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.foxsports1150.com/main.html

Ballin with Vic And Joe
Every Saturday morning on 690 or 1150 am there is a show that Laker fans can check out on the radio here in Socal. For those of you who are not located here, or get no AM radio reception, check out the website, where you can listen to the live audio feed. 

http://www.foxsports1150.com/streaming.html

Also, ever weekday morning, Joel Myers, the Lakers radio network play by play announcer, does a Laker report at 8:15 am, during Tony Bruno's show.

Also noon - 3 pm, the Loose Cannons. 

http://www.foxsports1150.com/streaming.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe is doing an interview with them right now.

http://www.foxsports1150.com/streaming.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Really? What's the topic Sean? I can't listen to it since I'm at the job at the moment.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

the kobe interview was two days ago.

right now they are discussing everything from Malone and the fan to the team's lack of rebounds.

you can't get the stream at work or you can't listen because you are at work?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> you can't get the stream at work or you can't listen because you are at work?


I was at the work on Saturday, got hold of the interview later.


----------

